# Incentives on tax summary i never recieved and income wrong



## Ta85 (Dec 9, 2019)

I havent recieved any promotions or boosts since may but uber is claiming on my summaries that its been paying me incentives every month... What are they talking about? They are also saying that i made more than i actually made after the fees are taken out. I keep daily records of every month so i know how much i made. Has anyone else noticed anything?? And anyone have any idea of everything thats covered under the incentive umbrella? I dont want to waste my time calling driver support.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

What they say you made is the Gross number including the Total amount they received from the rider for your rides. After subtracting out all of their fees they itemize on the tax summary it should equal the amount you were actually paid.

Monthly incentives can be different things. Do you get quests?


----------



## Ta85 (Dec 9, 2019)

Seamus said:


> What they say you made is the Gross number including the Total amount they received from the rider for your rides. After subtracting out all of their fees they itemize on the tax summary it should equal the amount you were actually paid.
> 
> Monthly incentives can be different things. Do you get quests?


No i havent gotten any quests, boosts, or promotions since the beginning of may. Thats whats really throwing me off. For example they are saying in december they paid me $306 in incentives when i recieved none. I received a $4 credit for someone changing their address but thats it.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

did you earn under 20k with uber ? if so you will not be giving any 1099. does this help ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ta85 said:


> No i havent gotten any quests, boosts, or promotions since the beginning of may. Thats whats really throwing me off. For example they are saying in december they paid me $306 in incentives when i recieved none. I received a $4 credit for someone changing their address but thats it.


Sounds like a problem. You are going to have to look at every ride in December to see what they are talking about.


----------



## Ta85 (Dec 9, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> did you earn under 20k with uber ? if so you will not be giving any 1099. does this help ?


Yea i know.. Interesting by my math i made under 20k but by their math i made over 20k but yet they didnt give me a 1099 they just gave me a yearly summary.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ta85 said:


> Yea i know.. Interesting by my math i made under 20k but by their math i made over 20k but yet they didnt give me a 1099 they just gave me a yearly summary.


ok great. so the irs does not know about any money you earned driving .
always talk to your tax pro . I can see a lot of people not filing taxes if they ow with these statements .
Lyft uber math is stupid they say you earned more but also it will say you payed into the platform fees and so on .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's far easier to...

1. Keep a running account of all the deposits that uber makes to your account,
2. Write off the difference between the 1099 and reality as uber's commission/fees/ airport charges ect.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ta85 said:


> Yea i know.. Interesting by my math i made under 20k but by their math i made over 20k but yet they didnt give me a 1099 they just gave me a yearly summary.


I don't think the 1099-K's are out yet, just the summaries. You may still get a 1099-K.

This is exactly why I keep daily records of all my trips and balance them to my deposits.

Also some of my cancel fees came as payments under promotions and under rider payments. Not sure why but it works out better for me as I get the full amount the PAX would have paid and not the amount after Uber fees.


----------

